# To Cut or Not to Cut that is the ?



## eth555 (Apr 9, 2014)

I have a field of ryegrass and alfalfa (WL353HQ) that was seeded on May 6th, first cutting was on July 1st with a second cutting on Aug 5th. It is now Sept 4th and wondering if we should cut it again tomorrow? It seems to be well established, worried it may damage the crop on the establishment year? Or is it better to cut and have the bales in the barn? From SE MN so frost is a concern if it gets much later for cutting, and looking at another rainy week, next week. Thanks for your thoughts and input on this.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Long as your pretty sure that it has at least a month to recover before the first killing frost, go ahead and cut.


----------

